# Help me pick my next tattoo??



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

For a tattoo I'd go with #2. Maybe #3. I like #1 as well but it's extremely long for a tattoo.


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like number 8. What a fun idea. I've been trying to decide what my next tattoo will be. I really want birds flying up my fore arm but I live in a really conservative place.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

so be the black sheep Vera! haha i was the same way...i thought my parents would KILL me when they found out i had a few tattoos...they literalyl wouldnt talk to my sister for like 3 days after she got hers.....

but last time my mom was here she found out, and she actually said it (the one on my ribs) was really cool and if she was younger she woulda gotten one! O_O haha then seh took a pic and sent it to my dad......


but yeah. im kinda leaning towards #3. id get it wrapped around my forearm and have a small tribal horse i drew underneath maybe....
i have this crazy idea of having just the legs/hooves of a horse cantering or something underneath but i dont know how well it would turn out.



and #1 i love too....may end up doing a rib tatt with that eventually. idk.

aaand #8 i love as well...but with that one id want like a little girl and her horse so id need more space....(probably back or shoulder)


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

4! Oh, oh, oh! How about having the silhouette of a running horse, and then it kind of fades into "In riding...."? 

I'll get a quick sketch if you want. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

go for it BW! im open to anything!


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

I should! I'd just have to buy a sleeve cover for work. I'm also afraid if I gain or lose weight it would look funny. I love your idea with number one. I think that would look really nice.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I really love #8 as well. 

But if I had to choose another I'd go with #2.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im leaning towards 3 and 7....cant decide which.

but 8 im definitely gonna get a shoulder one for eventually...hmmmm


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Personally I'm a fan of #4... but it's not going on _me_. :wink: I love tattoos. I have a few more planned out, but the artist I've chosen is not cheap. Need to buy a horse trailer first... then I can start thinking about more tattoos! :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

#4 gets my vote.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never liked that 'in riding a horse we borrow freedom' quote. If we're _riding_ a horse we've taken its freedom, so how can we borrow something we've already taken without consent?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

SR are you going all PETA on us taking their freedom away??

I like #4 as well.. and the should tattoos are great. I got one a few months ago.. It's a heart but a horse head and the word love written in it..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha i dont know about you SR but if my boy dont want me on him...hes gonna let me know hahahahah

but your right....im kinda iffy on it. i like the quote...but im wanting something that flows really well...and idk the words just dont sound right to me.

im leaning more towards #7. i got an idea in my head...i just gotta get it down on paper haha


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

DR ur shoulder tatt is awesome! im thinking of something sort of similar with #8 for my shoulder one.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks..It doesn't hurt nearly as bad as you think it would either. It stung when he was doing the thicker lines because the gun is sideways to make the line thicker without having to go over it again and again.. I had an idea and went to my friend who is the tattoo artist and we drew it up together and I looove it. I'll have to post a close up of it..










When you get it make sure to keep the A&D ointment on it, do it a few times a day.. Not thick but just a coat of it.. I had it on too thick in the picture above..Don't scratch, pat it if it itches.. No swimming or long showers for at least two weeks.. no scented or dyed lotions until all of the scabs are gone.. use sunblock when going out, it will fade and you'll have to have it redone, which you'll end up doing anyway as time goes on but it'll last longer if you use sunblock..lol Just trying to think of things that helped me.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha yeah. the one thing im paranoid about is it fading...the 2 i have now (one on my ribs, one on my ankle) were protected so i didnt have to worry....

but i am THE WORST about sunscreen, and at the ranch im always in beaters or have my sleeves rolled up so im just gonna have to be religous with the sunscreen! hahaha


oooh and the itching....couldnt scratch very much with the other two..b.ut this one im probably gonna drive myself nuts haha


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yess.. the itching.. It's so bad. My next tattoo will be on my rib cage.. from my hip all the way up to under my arm.. SO excited.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I like #7, reminds me of my childhood bareback racing Red along the road. I'd drop the reins and put my arms out all Black Stallionesque.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i bet those thick lines hurt! they look like theyre right on your shoulder blade!

my rib one was THE WORST ever. im already super sensitive on my ribs (horridly ticklish haha) and when he got to the mane on my horse it was right on my lower rib...omg

my ankle one wasnt too bad. it hurt on the bone but not nearly as much as my ribs.


so im hoping my arm one will be pretty good.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> Yess.. the itching.. It's so bad. My next tattoo will be on my rib cage.. from my hip all the way up to under my arm.. SO excited.


 
oooh dang girl your braver than me! i dont think i could be patient enough for that!


what are you gonna get?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well.. I've always said I want my tattoos to have meaning or stories behind them.. So.. My whole life I've been in love with snowflakes.. They're delicate, no two are alike, they are only here for a second before they are gone, they're beautiful.. Then I have Nikki's snowflake tack set and at state championships I used to paint snowflakes on her..Down her neck, sides, butt, then down one leg.. So, because I'm in love with snowflakes I've getting a flurry of snowflakes down my side.. every one different, different sizes.. It's going to take more than one sitting because of all the detail I'm putting in it..

Then I want a Purple Martin somewhere, I haven't decided where yet.. When I was moving in my new house my friend, Katie, my Nana and I were sitting in the kitchen with the front and back door open. A Purple Martin flew in my back door and sat on the desk in the kitchen.. Katie said she wasn't going to touch it so I went to catch it and put it back outside. It let me walk right up to it and pick it up, didn't try to fly away at all. As I'm holding it he was just turning his head and looking at me.. I walked out on the back porch and opened my hand and he sat there looking at me before flying away.. Anyway, the bird stayed on my mind ALL day so I went that night and Google'd it.. He turned out to be a Purple Martin, the largest swallow in the US.. They are very rare to my area and only live in multiples. They're like a protected bird and all that stuff.. So I looked into the meaning of it and it means "Coming home", "Peace at last", "finally coming into oneself"... So, that little run in with the bird really made me think and now I want a tattoo of the bird..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE! def gonna have to give us pics when you get them!


sorry for a second when i first say the Purple Martin...i thought it said Purple Martian...i was like "why do you want a purple alien on you?" sorry haha but thats awesome!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely will post pictures! lol That alien is just strange.. There are a ton of people with tattoos of him though.. so stupid.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

love #4!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

or scratch all my ideas, and get some simple 2 word saying something, spelled out in barbwire, then have the barbwire wrap around my arm a couple times?????

like

Live free ride hard

or cowgirl up or something...idk


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure how you would like to place it. I was thinking having the words start somewhere by your wrist and spiraling up to where the word freedom is at the tip of your shoulder. That way the horse is either on your shoulder or collarbone and gives the illusion of having run up your arm. 


....I really need some sleep. :lol: Sorry if that doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Yess.. the itching.. It's so bad. My next tattoo will be on my rib cage.. from my hip all the way up to under my arm.. SO excited.


I have my whole back done from my hip to my shoulder and it also wraps around onto my rib cage!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

BW that is AWESOME! i would love to get that...the only problem is that would take more than one sitting probably...and i have to have this done by 1 Oct. because the Army is setting a new rule that you cannot have any NEW tattoos that will show while in a Class B uniform...and that would...which is why i have to get it done in 1 sitting on friday....if they can do that then then totally otherwhise (unless you decide to get that done for yourslef) i will totally be getting that on my other arm when i get out

but for now...

heres my thinking....

im gonna get either #3 or #7 in scroll wrapping aroung my forearm...right below my elbow.....then its going to trail off into barbwire that will wrap around a few times(probably 3/4 wraps depending on which one i get) and end at my wrist


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Pictures!!!!


lol I will get some later today. Maybe when i get home from work.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

sooo this is kinda what im thinking










then have the barbwire trail down wrapping around my arm to my wrist


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's a lot going on at once.. Not too sure about the stars..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah, the stars wont be there....they were just in the sketch thing i did like a long time ago so i justed used it to see.

its also going to be thinner and smaller....it just shows up big on the pic haha.

so its just going to be thinner letters, and thinner barbwire...

havent completely made up my mind on the wording...its alot there and i think i may want something simpler....
but this is the basic idea


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> SR are you going all PETA on us taking their freedom away??
> 
> I like #4 as well.. and the should tattoos are great. I got one a few months ago.. It's a heart but a horse head and the word love written in it..


I agree.
But a horse will only really let you borrow its freedom and ride without hindrance if it doesn't mind you up there. 
My horse will buck the #### out of you if she doesn't trust you. But me, she will sidle up to me and let me hop on, as long as some point during the ride I give her free time to run around and steer herself. That makes it FUN for her!


----------

